# RANGE



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi i was just wondering can anyone on this forum shoot a coke can constantly from 20 meters.

From the Hunter Kid


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh yeah!! Not me,but I think that some guys defenetly can.


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

thanks


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I think some can. But not all the time. Consistently? Nah, We all miss  I know some can hit it a lot of the time though. Depends on the day.


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

can anyone shoot a can three times in a row


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

from 20 meters


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yes, to the point to where the can will split in half before the shooter misses.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Look around. Plenty of guys here can hit anything three times at 20 meters. You too can hit a can at 20 meters.........practice!


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

thanks for the support

stinger


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

when I'm shooting I practice just short of 20 meters and hit green beans cans with pretty fair consistancy. Stinger said it, practice


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Go to the competition forums http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20427-competition-slingshot-qualification-badge/page-29 Volp and canhater could both hit it 5 times in a row


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll agree, there are those gifted folks who are spot on at ridiculously long ranges. Look up gamekeeper on youtube, Bill Hays and Lee Silva, they are human robots among others. Thousands and thousands of rounds and carefully self scrutiny and adherence to self study and concentration are a must and also, frankly, ,there are those who are just plain better than the majority, period.

Don't get too hard on yourself, remember, shooting is for pleasure, not compulsion, not comparisons to others. You will shoot better than some and worse than others, accept that and accept the fact you are out ot have fun and relaxation and don't fret over not measuring up to the great poobahs of SSs. Say if you were a runner. Would you hate yourself for not being an olympiad gold metalist? No. You would continue to run for the enjoyment. Same with SSs. I don't give a hang who is better than I am or that they will ALWAYS forever be better, I give a hang about having fun shooting and making SSs. I will NEVER be as good as the poobahs for two reasons, 1, I just can't be and 2, am not willing to spend the time necessary to equal them. I've other things in my life than slingshots and am not a compulsive person. I shoot maybe 100 to 500 rounds a day, some days nothing. I get wild shots no matter how well I hold the pouch, it's just the nature of slingshots. They are not target guns, they are elastic toys which are so full of variables that any one of which results in an erratic impact. Some say SSs are not toys. I think they are certainly toys, albeit somewhat dangerous if not handled right...but they are toys. Toys are for fun, nothing more. Yes they'll down small game but that's about it. Yes if configured like a sling bow, they can down deer and such if you have a decent pull. But they are stil toys with which to relax and have fun.


----------



## Randysavage (Aug 4, 2014)

I just started this year and I am pretty consistent at 20 yards, 20m is 65 foot I believe which is about 21 yards. I have gotten squirrel and crow past 20 yards but not constantly. Can shooting I can hit very often at 20 yards however just takes practice! I have shot thousands and thousands of times already and it took a while to start hitting more and it took buying a few slings till I found one I was really comfortable with (The Scout) TTF. Now after using that so much I can pick up OTF slings and natural forks and hit fairly consistent as well not at good as with the scout but I bet with some practice it will come also. I got very accurate in a short amount of time using just wire frames and then I got a pocket predator seal sniper which made me never want to use a wireframe again. Now that I have gotten much better I enjoy all slingshots and the ones I am not as good with I almost prefer for target just to get better! Keep it up and I am sure you will have 20m shots down pat!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Yup.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

When I practice I sort of turn the session into a game or Horse. Remember that kids game where you had to make a shot from the spot your buddy made one from, if you didnt make it you got a letter from the word HORSE? I walk around the yard and stop somewhere and shoot until I hit a bull and then move on. I do this alone most times but what it does is changes both the angle and distance of each shot to complete unknowns. When playing with friends with a beverage it can become very entertaining. This way you have to do a mental/visual calc. as you draw and shoot. The basketball game Around the World is kinda the same thing but from stations where you have some experience shooting from but still fun.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I wouldn't hunt with my SS at 20 yards but that's just me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

hunter boy said:


> Hi i was just wondering can anyone on this forum shoot a coke can constantly from 20 meters.
> 
> From the Hunter Kid


Easily. I do it just about daily.


----------

